# Lighting: Lumen to Watts <-- How?



## budgetprepp-n (Apr 7, 2013)

Hey math guys. I'm looking at a 12 volt bulb that is 1,400 lumen how do I convert that to watts? 
I have no idea how bright or dull 1,400 lumen


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

Can't do it, . . . sorry. 

Incandescent, . . . florescent, . . . and LED all put out different lumens per watt, . . . and sometimes just because of the design of the bulb.

If it is an LED, . . . most of the boxes have an "equivalency" rating, . . . telling you that it is more or less equal to a 60 watt or 100 watt.

My "go to" bulb is an LED, . . . uses 17 watts of energy at 120 volts, . . . and produces 1600 lumens of nice light. It is supposed to be equivalent to an incandescent 100 watt bulb.

That works out at .141 amps for that amount of light. If you transfer that to the necessary 12 volt produced energy, . . . that will be 12 volts and 1.4 amps.

Hope this helps.

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

It's like converting horsepower to gallons. Lumens is a measurement of light output. Wattage is a measurement of energy transfer.


----------

